# New MASTER_SITES macros



## jackp (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm new to FreeBSD and trying to update a few out-of-date ports. I was just reading through the documentation on MAGIC_SITES macros in the Porter's Handbook and noticed some newer, popular sites were missing.

Perhaps a more experienced FreeBSD developer could update the Makefiles (or whatever else powers the macros) to include GitHub, BitBucket, and Gitorious?

It's not hugely important, but would make things a little easier for us FreeBSD newbies


----------



## fonz (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm still reading the Porter's Handbook myself, but neither Git nor BitBucket are in base. That may have something to do with it.

Fonz


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 13, 2012)

See www/youtube_dl for a GitHub example, sysutils/bbcp for BitBucket.  I don't know about Gitorious, but would be surprised if there aren't already ports using it.


----------



## jackp (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks wblock -- that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------

